# Erection day



## Dleg (Nov 3, 2008)

It's already election day out here in the Pacific, across the dateline. Or "erection day" as my Japanese friends call it.

We don't get to vote for president out here (they do on Guam, though - I think). But we are, for the first time in our history, voting for an official "non-voting delegate" to the US Congress. The Dems gave us that as a consolation earlier this year, in exchange for tearing away our ability to contorl our own immigration and labor.

So it's pretty hilarious - Nine poeple are running for this one position. I think maybe only 2 of them are serious, the rest just want the Congressman's salary and budget, and to live in the mainland for two years.

Anyhow, I figured I'd start a thread for voting stories. I haven't voted yet, but I went to get some cash at the Shell station, and one of the (more dubious) NVD candidates pulled in and demanded to have his truck "filled up". Maybe he owns the station or something, but it didn't look like it. It looked more like he was just trying to throw his weight around (he's a sitting senator in our local legislature).


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll vote in the morning before meeting the guys for coffee at my local Sheetz.

I've never waited in line before (unless one in front of me is a line), so I'm sure it will be uneventful.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 3, 2008)

In honor of the name of this thread, I expect a story from JR on Wednesday.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 3, 2008)

Just to kick things off, I'll post a story that one of my buddies posted to another forum right after he voted in the 2004 election. He lives in Columbus, OH and was attending OSU for his Masters at the time.



> Total of 8 hours and 40 minutes.Following are the highlights of the day.
> 
> I took the morning off of work because I had a test to take at 1:30 and figured I could do a little studying. I showed up to the polls at 8:30 and began to wait in line. By 12:30, I was frantically trying to call my professor because I still had an estimated 2 hour wait to vote. I couldn't get hold of him, so I left the line in order to take a test.
> 
> ...


----------



## frazil (Nov 3, 2008)

^LOL!

Free coffee at Starbucks tomorrow for anyone that votes.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 3, 2008)

frazil said:


> ^LOL!
> Free coffee at Starbucks tomorrow for anyone that votes.


Free donuts at Krispy Kreme too.

I guess every cop in the nation will be voting tomorrow.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm hitting up Ben &amp; Jerry's for my free ice cream!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2008)

will starbucks hurt or help my erection?

I voted a while back, very uneventful, I will spend the rest of erection day deciding which Cayman bank I will transfer my cash to


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 4, 2008)

LMAO. 

Cayman eh? send me the routing number, so I can set one up too. LOL


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ Caymen sounds like a much better plan than burying it in coffee cans in the back yard.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 4, 2008)

Cayman isn't as tight lipped as it used to be, if you catch my drift. Might try Belize.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2008)

Had a pretty uneventful voting experience this morning. Showed up at the town hall around 6:55, polls opened at 7. We were out by 7:15.

The ballot was pretty tight here. Just vote for the candidates and 3 referendums. Nothing like in Vermont where the ballot was 3 or 4 pages long and had stupid questions like, "Should the Town allocate $100 to support the efforts of the local Friends of Gardening Club?"

I guess it really varies by precinct/town. A woman at work who lives in the next town over had lines around the block.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 4, 2008)

I was planning on going after work and I was hoping that all the people that voted early would help minimize the lines today. It doesn't look like it has. This picture was taken of a polling place in my county, fortunately not my location.







I am really hoping things clear up by 4pm this afternoon. I've never had to wait more then 15 minutes to vote before, so I am not looking forward to the prospect of a multi-hour wait in line.


----------



## Supe (Nov 4, 2008)

Roadwreck: Thats about the size of the line I waited in for early voting here in Houston, and it only took between 1/2 hour and 45 mins. Depends a lot on what format its in, though.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Nov 4, 2008)

I was there at 5:30 am at my poll place that opened at 6am. Fortunately I was in and out in 20 mins.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 4, 2008)

Luchion said:


> Fortunately I was in and out in 20 mins.


That's NOT what she said.

I had to wait behind about 6 people. The longest line I've ever been in to vote. So big turnout in my area too.

In the comment box at the bottom, I wrote: "REDISTRIBUTE THIS!"

(there is no comment box)


----------



## Freon (Nov 4, 2008)

The sad thing is that I fully expect Hillary to kick off her "2012" campaign on Thursday!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ You think she's going to wait that long?


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 4, 2008)

My voting experience was uneventful. Got there, found my ward and precint, waited 30 seconds for the line (one person in front of me), got my ballot, did my duty. Total time: approximately 5 minutes.

They did have one of the streets closed by my polling place though. Had to take an alternate route turning left into heavy traffic on my motorcycle--but I managed it without becoming roadkill.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2008)

Freon said:


> The sad thing is that I fully expect Hillary to kick off her "2012" campaign on Thursday!


On the way to the polls this morning, my wife and I were wondering how long it would take for someone to form an exploratory committee into 2012. I just want this to be over.

If Hillary ran again I'd strongly consider her. I was initially in her camp this year.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 4, 2008)

Freon said:


> The sad thing is that I fully expect Hillary to kick off her "2012" campaign on Thursday!


I doubt that. Obama is going to be such a great leader that no one will want to run against the incumbent in 2012.


----------



## Supe (Nov 4, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> I doubt that. Obama is going to be such a great leader that no one will want to run against the incumbent in 2012.


LOL.

I can see it now.

"I'd like to congratulate Barack on his accomplishment today, but I'd like to remind all of you IDIOTS that you could have had ME instead! HILLARY IN 2012!"


----------



## frazil (Nov 4, 2008)

In breaking news...



> *Dixville Notch goes for O*
> The hearty folks in the northern New Hampshire town have renewed their Election Day tradition, heading to the polls just after midnight.
> 
> The results: Obama 15, McCain 6.
> ...


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Nov 4, 2008)

I expected lines so I got to the polls at 6:10 or so. I was about 15th in line. There are 4 precincts voting at the school I was at. At 6:40 they say that they were going to split up the line. Precincts 2 and 9 in one door, 8 and 13 at the other. I was in 9 and at the wrong door of course. People were nice though and let me ahead of them in line cause I was ahead of them in the original line. I think I was 4th in line then. Well, about 10 minutes later (6:50) someone at the front of the line hears that it was supposed to be 2 and 8 at one door, 9 and 13 at the other so the person asks and they confirm that everyone waiting for 9 is in the wrong line. So we all have to go to the back of the other line. I ended up being roughly 100 people back then. I was so mad. Once the polls opened at 7 though and we got to go to the gym and spread out to the different precincts, I ended up being 8th in my precinct so it turned out alright. I was to work by 7:30. This is the 2nd election that they've pulled that crap though, splitting up the lines after everyone is already lined up nice and orderly.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2008)

frazil said:


> In breaking news...


I think its cool that those NH towns open up the polls at midnight. Nice tradition.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 4, 2008)

I was in and out of the polls this morning. Anticipating some traffic before work, I had intended on going midday. My wife left before me and when I called her she said that there was maybe 5 people inline and it moved really quickly. So, I changed direction and went to the polls. Essentially no wait- in and out.

My civic duty is done.


----------



## chaosiscash (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll be going after work. But it shouldn't be too bad, as at my polling location there are only two precincts. The first one has about 12000 people over 18, and the second one (mine) has around 3000. Also, about half of the registered voters in my county voted early, so I don't predict a long line this afternoon, at least in my precinct.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 4, 2008)

Has CNN called the race for Obama yet?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2008)

^ Here's hoping!


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 4, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Has CNN called the race for Obama yet?


Has Fox News called the race for Palin, errr, I mean McCain yet?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2008)

All kidding aside, I'm debating on where I want to watch the coverage tonight. CNN seems the most fair to me.

MSNBC skews way left, Fox News skews way right.

I don't know much about the Big 3 broadcast stations.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 4, 2008)

wife &amp; i went to polls at 9:30ish, were out at 10:10ish - never have had any probs or long waits in this jurisidiction regardless of precinct's i've resided in which is cool.

I think the medical marijuana proposal might just pass this time too, so we got that going for us :thumbs:


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been invited to a results party from the Republican candidate running for U.S. Senator. His name is Jay Wolfe, and he is running against the incumbant Jay Rockefeller.

I'd love to see Jay Wolfe win, and I'm going to see how the early results are looking before I head up. If its somewhat tight, I'll go, if Wolfe is losing badly, I may just stay at home and not add to his dissappointment.

he's a long shot to get in, but my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Wolverine (Nov 4, 2008)

Got to my voting place at 6:40 to line up in the cold to get it over with and found that there was no line. Hooray! 

Then I went inside and found the line. Awww. 

It snaked around the inside of the building, down the corridor, around the corner, up the other corridor, curve into an alcove, out of the alcove, back down the hall, loop around again on itself, and then down the other hall... phew. Then the same looping again once you got inside the main hall!

It took about two hours. I held my nose and voted for the candidate I thought was least Socialist.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted at my kid's elementary school this morning. The polls opened at 7, we were there around 7:35. They were doing weird things with the lines trying to keep the voters somewhat away from the kids, but I was still done by 8. My kid waited in line with me for a few minutes and headed to her classroom just before I got to the front of the line.

Of course, the election official won't forget my son any time soon. I was holding him and he pulled down the booth number (just a piece of paper taped onto the booth) and stuck it in his mouth. They taped it back up, but it had a big hole in it! The guy got kinda pissy and said "you're not supposed to touch the signs". Yeah, cuz I WANTED my kid to pull down the sign and stick it in his mouth after who knows how many people had touched it...

It kind of bothers me that they use the elementary school as a voting location, and keep school open on election day. Our district has all kinds of rules about who is allowed on school property during school hours. All visitors (including parents) have to fill out an on-line form to give permission for a background check at least 3 days before they show up. Convicted felons (even if they are the parent) are not allowed on campus... except on election day. In TX, convicted felons (and registered sex offenders) can vote after they have completed their sentence... but I don't want them in the building with my kid. Just my :2cents:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2008)

> I think the medical marijuana proposal might just pass this time too, so we got that going for us


"Question 2" on the Mass ballot involved decriminalizing weed in quantities less than one ounce. You would get hit with civil penalties instead.


----------



## chaosiscash (Nov 4, 2008)

A lot of schools around here are voting locations, but the kids have the day off. I'm surprised they don't do that elsewhere.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 4, 2008)

my kids are home today too, because we vote in the schools.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2008)

My elementary school is still where my paents vote. We always had that day off.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 4, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I voted at my kid's elementary school this morning. The polls opened at 7, we were there around 7:35. They were doing weird things with the lines trying to keep the voters somewhat away from the kids, but I was still done by 8. My kid waited in line with me for a few minutes and headed to her classroom just before I got to the front of the line.
> Of course, the election official won't forget my son any time soon. I was holding him and he pulled down the booth number (just a piece of paper taped onto the booth) and stuck it in his mouth. They taped it back up, but it had a big hole in it! The guy got kinda pissy and said "you're not supposed to touch the signs". Yeah, cuz I WANTED my kid to pull down the sign and stick it in his mouth after who knows how many people had touched it...
> 
> It kind of bothers me that they use the elementary school as a voting location, and keep school open on election day. Our district has all kinds of rules about who is allowed on school property during school hours. All visitors (including parents) have to fill out an on-line form to give permission for a background check at least 3 days before they show up. Convicted felons (even if they are the parent) are not allowed on campus... except on election day. In TX, convicted felons (and registered sex offenders) can vote after they have completed their sentence... but I don't want them in the building with my kid. Just my :2cents:


yeah both precincts in which i've voted in this jurisdiction use elementary schools - course i think one of those schools has since closed - I remember the 1st time my wife and voted at our current location, being led thru the school by an intermediate school aged child, cuz we had come in the 'wrong' door, and caught a time between classes (kids at lockers). The elementary school in which we vote is actually attached to this intermediate school building, hence the older &amp; wiser child guide (d'oh!)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 4, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> Has Fox News called the race for Palin, errr, I mean McCain yet?


You jest, but CNN actually called the 2000 election for Al Gore on election night...before he lost Florida and the election on the recounts.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Nov 4, 2008)

I understand using the schools as voting locations. It makes sense. They are already ADA accessible, generally have an abundance of restrooms, wide hallways, etc. My problem is that here, they still have classes on election day. I would much rather have my kids at home (or at daycare) for the day than have them accessible to the voters.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 4, 2008)

My problem with voting at elementary schools is the height (or lack thereof) of the urinals in the boys room. BTW, I voted early on Friday. No irregularities to report. I personally think Erection Day should be a national 'holiday', so that people don't have to make the choice of 'Do I vote and take 3 to 4 hours off from work, waiting in line, or do I go to work so that I don't take a hit on my paycheck.' :2cents:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 4, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> 'Do I vote and take 3 to 4 hours off from work, waiting in line, or do I go to work so that I don't take a hit on my paycheck.' :2cents:


Voting has the unique property of taking BOTH time out of your day AND money out of your paycheck.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2008)

> Voting has the unique property of taking BOTH time out of your day AND money out of your paycheck.


Voting - A cross between a flat tire and a trip to the dentist.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 4, 2008)

Our schools were closed today. I think it should be mandated. Too much traffic / distraction to operate a normal school day.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

heard something interesting on the radio, but there is a very small chance that if the electoral vote is split 269 to 269, then the house would vote for President , likely Obama, and the senate votes for VP, which they think would be Palin, so I think that would be f'n great Obama/Palin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## csb (Nov 4, 2008)

We used to vote in a school but they've since moved us to another polling place. There are now five polling places in one location with the average age of the election "officials" being somewhere around 85.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm not even gonna try to figure this one out.

Misleading ballot


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 4, 2008)

We vote in a church. So much for the separation of church and state.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 4, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> We vote in a church. So much for the separation of church and state.


My assigned polling place is also a church.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 4, 2008)

^ [prev 2 posts] :lmao:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't knock it. We got coffee and donuts one year.


----------



## Katiebug (Nov 4, 2008)

My polling place is an elementary school. Our town's district polling places are all elementary schools except one at the Knights of Columbus hall.

Mr. Bug went at 11 AM and waited for a half hour. He said people further ahead in line had been waiting about an hour, though - there was apparently quite a turnout in the early morning. One guy I work with lives in the middle of BFE (a town of only a few thousand people) and showed up at 6 AM when the polls opened, and he had to wait for more than an hour. Turnout seems very high this year.

A Chinese coworker is intrigued at the thought of voting. She is from the PRC and has never voted in her life...she said that while elections are held, the candidates are all pre-determined by the Party and it is not really a secret ballot. The concept of anyone (well, almost anyone) being able to run for office and being able to vote for anyone, even a write in candidate, was totally foreign to her. Talking to her made me really appreciate living in a democracy!


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 4, 2008)

but the conflicted feelings. . . i would have to hit up a confession booth on exit


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 4, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> but the conflicted feelings. . . i would have to hit up a confession booth on exit


I'm not Catholic, so I'm not affected by this.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 4, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> My assigned polling place is also a church.


Me too!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 4, 2008)

^ I'm not sure what my assigned polling place is now. It used to be the Methodist church around the corner. I've voted early at the village hall the last few elections since I never know ahead of time if I will be in town on any given day.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 4, 2008)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^ I'm not sure what my assigned polling place is now. It used to be the Methodist church around the corner. I've voted early at the village hall the last few elections since I never know ahead of time if I will be in town on any given day.



Village Hall? For some reason Shirley Jacksn's 'The Lottery' just popped into my head.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep. I live in the Village of xxxxx. We actually have a building called the Village Hall.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 4, 2008)

Flyer_PE said:


> Yep. I live in the Village of xxxxx the Damned. We actually have a building called the Village Hall.


rlyflag:


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 4, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm not Catholic, so I'm not affected by this.


didn't say i was either. . .just sayin'


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 4, 2008)

Nicely played, Captain. :Locolaugh:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, you know...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2008)

10 minutes until the exit poll data comes out...for whatever that's worth. I gotta find something to do for the next couple hours until the map starts lighting up.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 4, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> My voting experience was uneventful. Got there, found my ward and precint, waited 30 seconds for the line (one person in front of me), got my ballot, did my duty. Total time: approximately 5 minutes.


That's about how it was for us. The polls had been open for about an hour when we got there. I was the 92nd person to vote.



VTEnviro said:


> My elementary school is still where my paents vote. We always had that day off.


My mom is an election judge for their precinct. It is in the elementary school I went to, always has been. We never got the day off and neither did the kids today. Although it is in a hallway with it's own entryway that is segregated from the rest of the school and voters aren't allowed out of the hallway


----------



## csb (Nov 4, 2008)

I was 26th!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's a list of the presidential candidates on the Colorado ballot:

John McCain - Republican

Barack Obama - Democrat

Chuck Baldwin - Constitution

Bob Barr - Libertarian

Cynthia McKinney - Green

Jonathan E. Allen - HeartQuake ‘08

Gene C. Amondson - Prohibition

James Harris - Socialist Workers

Charles Jay - Boston Tea

Alan Keyes - America’s Independent

Gloria La Riva - Socialism and Liberation

Bradford Lyttle - U.S. Pacifist

Frank Edward McEnulty - Unaffiliated

Brian Moore - Socialist USA

Ralph Nader - Unaffiliated

Thomas Robert Stevens - Objectivist

If anyone votes for Gene C. Amondson, there's gonna be a riot in here! (Just so that I am not accused of intimidation, that was a joke. I would never hurt anyone for voting one way or the other.)


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 4, 2008)

^WOW!

We only had the Republican, Democrat, Libertarian, US Taxpayers (aka Constitution), Green and Natural Law (Nader) parties.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 4, 2008)

What the hell is "HeartQuake '08" ????


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 4, 2008)

JR, we fully expect a report on your, uh, erection nite festivities -


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 4, 2008)

No real story for me.

I left work a bit early and didn't wait at all to vote.

MN polls are now closed and I see that Obama is being forcasted to win. (Big surprise)

The big news is that Ohio is being forcasted to go for Obama. hmy:


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 4, 2008)

^^Yeah, that is HUGE.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm dying to see where NC, VA, FL, and IN fall in. They are all 80-90% reported at this point and very close. Plus we should get more of those top of the hour obvious projections.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2008)

Obama is now the projected president-elect.

Whoo hoo!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm watching the coverage at Grant Park in Chicago with the pundits talking about the race riots that occurred there in 1968. Feels like a profound moment for Obama to give his victory speech there.


----------



## csb (Nov 4, 2008)

That was one hell of a concession speech.


----------



## SSmith (Nov 4, 2008)

People were booing during the concession speech? If that isn't indicative of the type of campaign McCain ran, I don't know what is...


----------



## Dleg (Nov 4, 2008)

I loved McCain's concession speech - that was the McCain that I thought I knew.

I was disappointed by the booing, too. I hope that stuff stops.


----------



## SSmith (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree completely--Great speech. Its a shame that he wasn't "that" McCain during his campaign.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 4, 2008)

It's going to be an interesting couple of years. My fear is that a democrat controlled congress coupled with a democrat controlled white house is going to result in spending that will make the last 8 years look like child's play.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 5, 2008)

But maybe we'll see improvements in our international relations and security. I think this is being viewed as a major feather in America's cap. I have had several foreign friends (Japanese, Korean, Filippino, Chinese) already tell me how excited they are and how impressed they are with the American people, as if we have finally lived up to the image they had of us as a free society.

That can't be bad.


----------



## cement (Nov 5, 2008)

that and 39 centsand you can mail your bills


----------



## Dleg (Nov 5, 2008)

I wouldn't say that. Although we've still got a long way to go, improved relations and increased security would mean we don't have to spend as much on defense. I'm sure you realize that we're spending a lot of the defense budget in places other than Iraq and Afghanistan. (the five big ships off our coast come to mind)


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 5, 2008)

Took me 30 minutes to vote yesterday. I had problems since becuase I was not registered at the county I live now. They called the County I was registered for the last election, that took about 20 minutes because a bsy signal), they confirmed I was a registered voter and transfered my number to my new County. They gave me the instructions, the ballot and... vote is secret.



VTEnviro said:


> I'm not even gonna try to figure this one out.
> Misleading ballot


VT, what was that about. IT nazis blocked the site.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 5, 2008)

SSmith said:


> I agree completely--Great speech. Its a shame that he wasn't "that" McCain during his campaign.


I stayed up to watch that but went to bed before the victory speech. What a classy speech. I enjoyed listening to it and liked how he is trying to unify the people. I wish more of this side came out during the campaign.

It was really interesting watching the coverage on CNN. The holograms were awesome, straight out of Star Trek. The coverage was kinda like a cross between watching the scenarios play out during the final week of the NFL season (Team X can make it in, if Team A loses, Team B Wins, and Team C loses by more than 10) and the selection show of the NCAA Tournament where the brackets fill in.

Everything pretty much fell down the party lines but when Ohio and Penn went blue you had to figure it was over. By 10:30 I was just waiting for the 11 PM polls to close so they could officially project the the west coast states and call the race.

I loved the worldwide celebrations they showed. It's a positive sign. Our image has taken a hit abroad and I hope we are able to repair that and imrpove relations with our foreign allies. I hope this can somehow help us to unite a little more.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 5, 2008)

Another question I had: Does anyone know how the networks based their criteria when officially announcing a projection? They were all dead on.

It's easy to say Mass is going blue or Alabama going red immediately, there were double digit leads going into it. But how can they know pretty certainly that a fairly contested state is over 10 minutes after the polls close.

My random thought for the night: What if you the two candidates from say, 1808 and beamed them into your living room to watch the coverage. Can you imagine what they would be thinking?


----------



## Supe (Nov 5, 2008)

I was VERY surprised to see Ohio and PA go blue, especially PA. Guess all of the coal miners forgot to vote.


----------



## udpolo15 (Nov 5, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Another question I had: Does anyone know how the networks based their criteria when officially announcing a projection? They were all dead on.
> It's easy to say Mass is going blue or Alabama going red immediately, there were double digit leads going into it. But how can they know pretty certainly that a fairly contested state is over 10 minutes after the polls close.
> 
> My random thought for the night: What if you the two candidates from say, 1808 and beamed them into your living room to watch the coverage. Can you imagine what they would be thinking?



It is all based on statistical analysis of the exit polls and the precinct results (beyond that, I don't know). NBC said they won't call a winner until the odds of them being wrong is less than 1 in 200.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 5, 2008)

Flyer_PE said:


> It's going to be an interesting couple of years. My fear is that a democrat controlled congress coupled with a democrat controlled white house is going to result in spending that will make the last 8 years look like child's play.


That's what I've been thinking, but I'm trying to be positive and hope that it won't.



Supe said:


> I was VERY surprised to see Ohio and PA go blue, especially PA. Guess all of the coal miners forgot to vote.


The UMWA was actually backing OBAMA. Even after the 'we'll bankrupt them' if they try to create coal power plants comment. He said 'oh, I didn't mean it', and they said OK. idiots.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 5, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> The UMWA was actually backing OBAMA. Even after the 'we'll bankrupt them' if they try to create coal power plants comment. He said 'oh, I didn't mean it', and they said OK. idiots.



Card Check trumps all in the eyes of the union leadership. That is one of the pieces of legislation waiting in the wings that will cost a lot of jobs.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 5, 2008)

my polling location didn't pass out any I voted stickers &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Katiebug (Nov 5, 2008)

Dleg said:


> I loved McCain's concession speech - that was the McCain that I thought I knew.
> I was disappointed by the booing, too. I hope that stuff stops.


I thought it was a wonderful speech and even the most die-hard liberals who I know IRL were moved by McCain's concession. Politics aside, that man has literally bled for our country and he has served the nation in some capacity for 50+ years.

I was very disheartened by the booing. It's not the appropriate thing to do when McCain was being so gracious and was trying to bring people together.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 5, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> My random thought for the night: What if you the two candidates from say, 1808 and beamed them into your living room to watch the coverage. Can you imagine what they would be thinking?


They'd probably think "What the hell is up with all the states?" They only had 17 at the time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yesterday was the first time i got vote behind a curtain...always thought that was just a thing in the movies. Any time i've voted in the past it's been the podium with three plastic sides that folds into itself for easier storage.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 5, 2008)

We still have yet to hear from the man of yester-eve erection day. . . .JR -

where u at, mang?


----------



## jfusilloPE (Nov 5, 2008)

All I can say is that I am glad that riot control did not need to be employed...

Congrats to President-elect Obama, I sure hope you can live up to the promises that you have made.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 5, 2008)

jfusilloPE said:


> All I can say is that I am glad that riot control did not need to be employed...
> Congrats to President-elect Obama, I sure hope you can live up to the promises that you have made.


LMAO. Yeah, Hope and Change.

Well, there no longer need to hope because obviously it is change. (Bush couldn't serve at 3rd term), so I guess Obama is going to bat 1000 on his promises.


----------



## Supe (Nov 5, 2008)

Note how he never specified whether it would be change for the better!


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 5, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> Bush couldn't serve at 3rd term


Praise the Lord &amp; pass the ammunition on that one!


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 5, 2008)

I am dredging up ancient history here, but I too was impressed by McCain's concession speech. If he had talked like that during the campaign I would've had to consider voting for him.

While disappointing, the boos did not surprise me and IMO are emblematic of the devisiveness I've earlier mentioned is one of the big turn-offs to me of the Republican party. I am hoping some healing will occurr, but judging by the amount of hate-filled speech (as well as just plain belly-aching) I heard today I think it's going to be a long process.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 5, 2008)

I think I will do my part by attempting to ignore it (the belly aching and hate stuff).

Think positive!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 5, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> I am hoping some healing will occurr, but judging by the amount of hate-filled speech (as well as just plain belly-aching) I heard today I think it's going to be a long process.


yes but it goes both ways.

1. If someone says they are christian, they get crucified and called nuts.

2. If someone says they are pro-life, they are told they are not compassionate to women.

3. If someone says they believe in family values, they hate gays

4. If someone believes in the 2nd amendment, they are a hillbilly clinging to their guns

5. If someone believes in smaller government and less taxes, they are UN-Patriotic (thanks Biden)

6. If someone says they are republican, they are called war mongers, racist, homophobic, and supporting rich guys, and of course BIG OIL.

7. If democrats nominate a women, it's liberating, history making. If republicans do it, dems say she should be at home with her kids.

I've heard ALOT of hate-filled speech coming back.

We just need to ALL get past it. It is what elections do.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 5, 2008)

^ I don't agree with those things either, but I personally haven't been hearing them said. I won't say they aren't being said as I'm sure they are somewhere. But I've been lucky in not having to hear them.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 5, 2008)

I went back and edited to number them.

1, 2, 4, 5, and 7 were all said (in some manner, not word for word) in the campaign by either Obama or Biden.

I can give you a reference for them if really need be. I'd rather not go search for them all.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 5, 2008)

I wasn't really talking about the campaign. I don't trust politicians enough to listen to what they have to say during a campaign. Not really outside of a campaign either. I was talking about ordinary people.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 5, 2008)

Ordinary people are the worst.

I've heard it all.

Of course today, the phone calls were from all my liberal buddies saying "What happened to your boy?" then followed by laughter.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, how about this, DV. I respect you and your opinions, I've tried to avoid gloating here, and I am ashamed for the behavior of those people you're talking about. Take that for what it's worth.

I agree that both sides need to get past the pettiness and learn to respect each other.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 5, 2008)

mudpuppy,

I know its hard to judge my demeanor through a PC, but when my buddies do it, I am laughing with them.

I said at the beginning of the political thread that I can handle this stuff, and I was serious. I just hope I don't infuriate others, because I don't mean to.

When I got to the office this morning, I had faxes on my desk from some of our guys in the field. One fax showed the Electoral Vote count, the other asked about how the AOL straw poll was doing.

I gotta admit, that second one was funny.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ I, for one, am pretty impressed with this board as a whole. There have been some really interesting and diverse opinions posted here and it's been pretty much free of personal attacks.

Also, DV is correct in that it's hard to get demeanor across on a computer screen.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 5, 2008)

I know Flyer.

I probably sound WAY too serious, and I'm never serious.

You should see my McCain impression, my friends. It's a shame it won't be needed anymore.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 5, 2008)

OK,

My inspector in the field that sent me the fax about "how's the AOL poll looking for McCain today?",

He also emailed a pic taken today of him with WVU's Basketball coach. So here's what I did to his pic, and sent it back to him.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Classic.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 5, 2008)

He has an obvious hernia (stomach), so I was gonna put the caption as:

I had my head up Obama's ass so long, that the turkey timer popped!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Now that's funny.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 5, 2008)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^^ I, for one, am pretty impressed with this board as a whole. There have been some really interesting and diverse opinions posted here and it's been pretty much free of personal attacks.
> Also, DV is correct in that it's hard to get demeanor across on a computer screen.



Agreed. I think we have all done well and argued like the educated adults and Americans we are.

:unitedstates: :thumbs:


----------



## cement (Nov 6, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> We still have yet to hear from the man of yester-eve erection day. . . .JR -
> where u at, mang?


handcuffs? :dunno:


----------



## Dleg (Nov 6, 2008)

I think he did chime in on one thread. But yeah, he's awfully quiet. Maybe he's been on the phone with the Obama campaign, negotiating his appointment as EPA administrator?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 6, 2008)

Who are you speaking of?

again, I'm lost.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 6, 2008)

JR had a hot date on election night. We haven't heard from him since. He's probably laying face down in a PCB laden everglade by now.

Hey does someone want to see if JR's kidneys are up for auction on EBay?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 6, 2008)

oh shiite. That's right.

JR, where for art thou JR?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm thinking he may be angling for a high level position in the Dept of Health and Human Services. Chairman of the Commission on Sleeping with Several Random Women with Baggage Each Week.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 6, 2008)

I think JR is intentionally avoiding this thread. he has posted in other places...maybe he doesn't want to kiss and tell.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 7, 2008)

Maybe its your av that's scaring him off.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 7, 2008)

snickerd's avi is the red x of death. Must be a photobucket pic.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> snickerd's avi is the red x of death. Must be a photobucket pic.


Yep, that's where I found it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 7, 2008)

I can see it now.


----------

